# Beyonce's Peachy/Pink Lip Color ?? How to achieve?



## rocksta (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been looking for perfect nude lipstick for days, not too pink, more peachy, however a bit of pink tone has to be there too. I got MAC's Honeylove, however it is ashy pink and it looks so wrong on my tan yellow-toned skin. Finally I noticed that Beyonce rocked the color I want on one of events. Pics:







Can someone give me a recommendation to achieve the same color? Will MAC' Freckletone do the trick? I need a lipstick AND a gloss as well. I love how Beyonce's lips look like it's not been glossed, but like they're wet. I'd rather not use MAC, there isn't a one product from them that I like, but well...


----------



## User67 (Sep 17, 2009)

Try Honey B. l/l & Big Baby l/g by MAC.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 17, 2009)

honey b l/l from MAC I dont see it on the website


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

MAC Freckletone with clear gloss looks just like that on me


----------



## rocksta (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_MAC Freckletone with clear gloss looks just like that on me_

 
Yeah, I was near buying Freckletone, however... i dont know...something's wrong, its just not that interesting as Beyonce's

Actually thats why its been so hard for me to buy a nude, because i want something that is like 65% peachy, 35% pink LOL!

Yeah, i cant find any Honey B. on MAC's site either and Im interested
Plushglass...hmm... isnt that partly transluscent?

Thanks for recommendation though. Roop Cafe: Steal the Look: Aishwarya Rai's Makeup at Cannes Film Festival 2008 - they're writing about big baby plushglass being used and I love Aishwarya's lip color here, however she's Indian, therefore has naturally darker lips, so maybe she didnt need super pigmentation and they just accentuated her natural color


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 17, 2009)

....


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 17, 2009)

hey! for a more peachy nude i REALLY love MAC shy girl. its a lighter color than beyonce is wearin, but i think u could make it work with a dark coral/brown liner (i like RIMMEL's lipliner in tiramisu). Just line your lips a little 'thicker', then dab a little bit of shy girl on.. go over with a clear gloss. I think the NYX megashine glosses give kind of that 'wet' look..they're not sticky and don't look overly glossy. 

I can't promise its gon look exactly like the look above, but i think shy girl is just a fab color for medium/tanner skintones.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 17, 2009)

Freckletone topped with Enchantress lipglass(it will add that peachy prettiness!lol) and Spice lipliner.


----------



## rocksta (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I would use Spice lip pencil and Hue lipstick topped with Revealing lipglass, I'm sure that would give a similar look to Beyonce's in those pics above_

 
OMG Yeah! That is such a good recommendation. I am looking at swatches now and Revealing lipglass itself is like Beyonce's lips. Now where to get the glass online . . .

I see that what I'm looking for is some caramel/peachy shade. I'm closer now LOL


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 7, 2009)

NARS Honolulu Honey with a gloss on top.


----------

